# Vacuum that actually picks up hay...



## Becknutt (Dec 20, 2007)

That time of year is finally hear and this year a big chunk of hubbys "christmas bonus" is going to a good vacuum. I've tried using the craftsman shopvac and it tends to clog even when I sweet most of the hay up first. 

*What type of vac does everyone use?* I'm looking for something bagless, durable and with super suction to pick up the hay and hair and not clog. I've read a couple other posts here andI'm thinking maybe a Bissell Healthy Home, or the Dyson Animal but I was turned off by the consumer reports reviews in which Dyson did not even make the top 10.:?

I decided to stop wasting time reading all these reviews and get the "dirt" from the people who know! While I would like to say money is no object, I won't be buying the $1000+ Kirby sooooo lets say around $500 or less.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 20, 2007)

Find it and you'll make every bunny owner's dream!

The best hay vac I know of is a horse..... that's about it! :?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 20, 2007)

I want to know the same thing!

Our Dyson is great for other things, but it DOES get clogged with hay :?.


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL. I do sweep the hay up first before vacuuming. Don't worry I'm not trying to suck up a bale of hay on the floor. Just the short bits that stick to the carpetafter I sweep.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 20, 2007)

Ahhhhh ok. I have hard wood so I just use a broom and dust pan. :biggrin2:

I shake their rug off and when it gets real dirty, I wash it.


----------



## spoh (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't have a Dyson but I did talk to the guy who owns our local vacuum shop, he told me that he hates them and the only reason that he stocks them in his store is because people seem to want them. I have a friend who has one, hers has a broken part, it's a simple little part that anybody could replace if they had the right part. Dyson told her that she has to send in the whole vacuum, they won't just sell her the part. So her Dyson sits and she is using something that she bought at Walmart. 

Now the guys at Sears where I bought my Kenmore said that they love the Dyson and really talked it up.:dunno

Not much help I know, sorry.

Joy


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 20, 2007)

Joy, thats pretty much what I've been getting everywhere. Some people love them and some people hate them. I really don't want to spend $500 on something thats not going to work.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 20, 2007)

the best vaccuum my parents ever had was an electrolux.

I use an Orek at one of the houses I clean. I really like it. I hate the kenmore I use.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 20, 2007)

I was testing out a Dyson yesterday.

I wasn't impressed by it. It seems they are so plastic andlight weight. 
I put my hand on the end of the hose to test the suction. It really didn't feel that great.

I went home and tried myold Filter Queen.Without emptying the cannister, Ican really feel thesuction that was greater thana Dyson.

It must be the advertising that Dyson puts out, to drive people wanting one.
Does anyone have the Dyson DC16 the hand held mini vac? I might get one because I have discount coupons I could use.


----------



## spoh (Dec 20, 2007)

I just bought a Kenmore Progressive upright and so far I love it

Joy


----------



## Haley (Dec 20, 2007)

The best hands down for picking up hay and poop without clogging is a shop vac (although theyre big and clunky and you have to do more work yourself).


----------



## Butterfinger (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a "Hoover Supreme" with "Patented Wind Tunnel Technology!"....whatever that means  (It' doesn't really say, so I'm not sure if it's a Hoover Wind Tunnel, or Hoover Supreme... it says....a lot of stuff on it, haha ) 
But! It works really great on getting those hay pieces that stick to the carpet...and whatever else sticks to the carpet. And it has a lovely little light that's red when there's still dirt/stuff on the carpet, and turns green when its sucked everything up :biggrin2: And of course, the normal extensions and brushes and stuff for various cleanings. And aparantly, it has a "12 amp motor" in it for ....extreme....hardcore cleaning....or something 

~Diana


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 20, 2007)

I use the heavy duty shop-vac. The wet dry one. Ran me $70.

Much to my husband's irritation... cause I bought it for him originally.

Zin


----------



## Evey (Dec 20, 2007)

*spoh wrote: *


> I just bought a Kenmore Progressive upright and so far I love it
> 
> Joy



I second this...we have two of these at our house, and so far, they have not clogged up when I suck up hay...which is like everyday! it's also great bc it tells you when the area is "clean" with a meter of sorts, lol. Plus, they are both at least 2 years old and are working very well. We have a lot of animals in our house so it's great! Hope this helps.

p.s. we don't have the upright one...it's the canister

-Kathy


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 20, 2007)

ah poop. hehehe. I read the title of your thread and I thought it was a statement, not a questions. My first though... "There is such a thing??!!". 

I use a shopvac here too, but I have clogged mine up. I just have a small one though. Otherwise... broom and dustpan... then the vacuum to pick up the little crumbs left. 



Nadia


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 20, 2007)

I use a Bissel Easy Vac. It cost me about $40 at Wal-Mart and works better then a "commercial" sweeper I bought. It picks up the the hay with no problem, it occasionally will get cloggled, but I am able to clear it in less then 30 seconds. It is bagless and has aHEPA filter on it, good for anyone who has allergies. I have been very pleased with it.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 21, 2007)

I am another shop vac fan . I got a mini shop vac for free from Target because the lady forgot to ring it up during all the Black Friday madness, and it is safe to say that I am in love with it. I don't even bother to vacuum our room with the normal vacuum anymore....I just get down on the floor and run the shop vac over our whole carpet :craziness.


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think I'll be checking out the Kennmores at sears for the regular vac and I guess a new craftsman shopvac while I'm there.The one we have sucks. or rather doesn't suck.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a Hoover Windtunnel, and it's awesome! I love it so much.

It's bagless, a cleanable filter and the cup is big enough for me to vacuum the whole house with out emptying.

I don't have to do much pick up of hay before vacuuming and it rarely clogs. There is only about 3 inches of coregated tube and the rest is smooth, so I think that's why it doesn't clog. 

The suction is awesome, and it pulled so much loose powder like dirt from my carpets for the first month. 

The extension wand is easy to access and has extra extension poles.

Here's a link to the model I have on Hoover's website: 
http://www.hoover.com/product.aspx?model=U5753900&ds=false

I got my on sale at London Drugs for $70, and it was the best buy I've made in a while.

I did have a hoover empower for a while, and it clogged horribly. It had a very long section of coregated tube, and an aweful pinch point. 

--Dawn


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll have to check that one out. I think you may be right about the corrogated tubing..


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 21, 2007)

*Evey wrote: *


> *spoh wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just bought a Kenmore Progressive upright and so far I love it
> ...




Ha i was reading these two and i thought ooohhh two thumbs up for this one and then i went and looked at mine and that is what i have too,lol!!!!!!!!!!!! I like it for the most part, it cost me 200.00 and whenever the hand held tubie thing gets clogged i can easily unclog it. But i am seriously considering a shop vac for the animal area.


----------

